# I miss and love you Honey Bear Mare



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm sorry....she meant a lot to you.....obviously.....and left a big hole in your heart......Some love stories have a happy ending.....but all eventually end with a broken heart.

What matters is you loved her.....

For these I tell you are the greatest things in the world. Faith, Hope, and love. What are we without love?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss ):


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. At least she knew you loved her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eponiaswill88 (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks guys it means alot.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry.... :hug:


----------

